

Is Kosmix the new Google? - startupnz
http://www.start-up.co.nz/is-kosmix-the-new-google/

======
tjic
I've read a bunch of marketing books, and one thing I've learned is that you
can do the equivalent of "push polling" with questions.

When you ask "is thing X adjective Y?" you're basically saying "I think that X
is Y".

Personally, I find it a lot more honest if a person just comes out and owns
their own assertion.

------
tdoggette
No, it's not.

